# Is Bowens still in business? Any alternative to XMT500?



## Ladislav (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm considering buying my first flesh heads and I'm very interested in battery powered Bowens XMT500 Twin head kit. But I wonder if this is the right choice. Even though Bowens seems to be UK company, their products are sold only by Wex and they are constantly "awaiting stock". So are they so popular that they are sold out immediately or is the company going out of business? 

Is there any other battery powered system worth considering instead? I'm not a Pro and I don't make money through photography. I'm looking for something I could use without main for both portraits and product photography.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Apr 11, 2022)

Hi Ladislav,

Yes - unfortunately Bowens went into liquidation back in 2017 - they basically couldn't compete with companies in certain jurisdictions ripping off their designs and selling them at half the price.

But, they have 'sort-of' come back - see the attached: is-bowens-really-back-yes-and-its-manufactured-by-godox

Wex in the UK appears to have the XMT500 in stock, though not the twin head kit.... bowens-xmt500-flash-head-1600933

Good luck.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Apr 12, 2022)

May want to give Flashpoint/Godox a look (pretty good bang for the buck). Adorama sells the Godox rebranded as Flashpoint. I have a few strobes/speedlights from FP and I like them.


----------

